# First Oil Change



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

So nothing Earth shattering here; just didn't want to hijack an old thread.

My three-month old CTD just crossed 5k miles this week and has 30% left on the OLM. I went in to my local dealer to chat with them about doing a service appointment next week. They have yet to see a CTD on their lot. I live in a small town and had to drive 175 miles to get my CTD. The local dealer couldn't get one without me ordering it and I wanted the great incentives late last fall.

I trust the guys at the local dealer. They have yet to give me a reason to doubt them, and there are a ton of Dmax trucks running around here, so they are no strangers to diesels. I did ask the service guy about if they had the parts in stock for the CTD. He checked with the parts counter who knew right off the top of their head they needed "special oil and a special filter which will take a few days to get," so that was confidence inspiring.

We'll see how it goes next week.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

On another note, has anyone been paying attention to their oil levels? It seems mine might be a tad high, but not too bad. Minnesota has mandated B5 (and soon B10 during summer months), so I'll have to keep an eye on it. I haven't heard any bad stories yet of oil dilution with the CTD.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My oil level stays pretty consistent. It doesn't burn any oil and it doesn't rise due to fuel dilution. Cool about the parts guy knowing that!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice to hear some more positive feedback of competent dealer personnel!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

When running Bio Diesel , You must watch and check your oil levels as it (Will) rise with the use of Bio Diesel . I have a Pella oil extractor that I can pull oil top side from the dip stick works great. Humm what was that castrol commercial that said now thats thinking with your dip stick . ah I found it ..lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN-JW1Om9Uc

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj5ms9PJDNY
[/URL]


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

Best I can determine, a 5% fuel dilution level should be considered a maximum limit. That's just under 8 ounces in our engines. An amount hard to measure with a dip stick.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably the only way to be sure would be to get an oil analysis.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

PanJet said:


> So nothing Earth shattering here; just didn't want to hijack an old thread.
> 
> My three-month old CTD just crossed 5k miles this week and has 30% left on the OLM. I went in to my local dealer to chat with them about doing a service appointment next week. They have yet to see a CTD on their lot. I live in a small town and had to drive 175 miles to get my CTD. The local dealer couldn't get one without me ordering it and I wanted the great incentives late last fall.
> 
> ...


I thought I was reading one of my posts since your experience is exactly like mine. I can't imagine that there's a dealership that doesn't want your business and won't do a lot to keep it, especially since GM monitors dealership service departments for quality purposes. My dealership would be horrified to find that someone went to GM Customer Service to complain.

When I had a well known issue on my Vette, I went to my dealership and explained that my car was out of warranty, but there were cases where GM helped anyway. The tech writer told me the dealership couldn't do anything about it except to fix it at my expense, but pointed me to GM Customer Service. After my contact with them, GM agreed to pay 1/2 of the repair cost which was considerable. I took it back to the dealership and they fixed it perfectly. Cooperation like this shouldn't be the exception but more like the norm.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PanJet, 

When is your service visit? I would like to reach out to your dealership in advance for your convenience. Please private message me your name, dealership name, VIN, and phone number. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Just an update;

I went in for my service appointment this morning only to find out the oil had not arrived on schedule. Normally, I might be unhappy about this, but quite the opposite, I was pleased they were vigilant enough to make sure they were getting the right oil and not drain the old oil (they took the car to the shop before they discovered the oil wasn't there yet) and then put in regular 5W-30 since they didn't have the Dexos2 oil.

The Dexos2 is supposed to arrive tomorrow, so I will take my car back in on Friday.

Also, thanks to Erica (Chevy Customer Care) for reaching out to the dealer and making sure this all goes smoothly since I'm fairly sure this is the first CTD they've seen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Just an update;
> 
> I went in for my service appointment this morning only to find out the oil had not arrived on schedule. Normally, I might be unhappy about this, but quite the opposite, I was pleased they were vigilant enough to make sure they were getting the right oil and not drain the old oil (they took the car to the shop before they discovered the oil wasn't there yet) and then put in regular 5W-30 since they didn't have the Dexos2 oil.
> 
> ...


It's always good to hear positive dealership experiences!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PanJet,

We're pleased to hear that your dealership visit went well. Please keep us updated when you return to the dealership on Friday! Also please let us know if any other assistance is needed!

Kristen A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, finally got my service done this morning.

The dealership did pretty well. It did take forever to complete, but they apologized and told me they were learning and making sure they were getting it right since this is the first CTD they've seen.

I though a couple of guys on here have mentioned that draining the fuel filter of water was not part of the free service, but they did that on mine. They also included tire rotation. For some reason I didn't realize that was part of the free service, but they did.

While waiting I was chatting with one of the sales reps who was asking about the car and said they still have not been able to get one. It's a small town dealer, and he said they've ordered on for their lot several times, but their order keeps getting cancelled or delayed. He said they'd pretty much have to have it sold before they order one to be able to get one at all right now. That plus the fact that the service department had no training on them and was reading the service manual as they went was kind of disappointing. I don't blame the dealer for that. I give them props for actually taking the time to learn and do it right, but it is sad that with such a great car, GM can't get these out there more and make sure their service departments know about them.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Trust us...we are the best advertising GM could possibly have on a great little car. I often talk to folks who didn't know Cruze could be had with a diesel and they are very pleased to know that they too could get one. I tried hard to buy my Cruze from the local small town dealership, but they just did not have authority to order one. I wonder if there are any dealerships that have CTDs sitting on their lots unsold???

I'm sure they will catch on and become one of the best sellers for GM eventually...you can't hide a good thing forever.


----------



## wTheOnew (Jan 7, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> I wonder if there are any dealerships that have CTDs sitting on their lots unsold???


I bought mine from what I would consider a medium-sized dealership and they had at least 5 on the lot before I bought mine.


----------



## AMDATIABIT (Jul 31, 2012)

More sad here in Indiana. I have seen a total of one CTD on the road (it was actually yesterday). We have massive GM dealers here and they have at least 5-10 of unsold CTD on their lots.

Really want to get a diesel after test driving one a few months back.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, here in the city, every dealer I talked to when I bought mine last October had at least 2 or 3 on the lot.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

The dealer I bought mine from had 2 on the lot and both sold. (Mine was dealer located) I can see where people think wow they have 5 on the lot but look at the number of other models on the lot. I understand the diesel is not selling well but dealers have a lot of inventory the just sits on the lot. Considering the lack of advertising GM has done with the car, the horrible winter and above average diesel prices I thin the CTD has done well for itself.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Trust us...we are the best advertising GM could possibly have on a great little car. I often talk to folks who didn't know Cruze could be had with a diesel and they are very pleased to know that they too could get one. I tried hard to buy my Cruze from the local small town dealership, but they just did not have authority to order one. I wonder if there are any dealerships that have CTDs sitting on their lots unsold???
> 
> I'm sure they will catch on and become one of the best sellers for GM eventually...you can't hide a good thing forever.


I applaud your enthusiasm for this car and I enjoy mine but it will NEVER NEVER NEVER be anything close to a best seller unless it's the only form of a cruze offered. 

Everyone talks a good game about how'd they'll buy something or want something until it's time to open the pocketbook and spend xxxx dollars more for something with the price of diesel makes no financial sense. Basically you're looking at an enthusiast/statement car.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

After my previous post, I checked the major dealerships that I know of and CTD inventory was pretty slim. The largest dealership in Memphis had 4 and they were all highly optioned and well over $28K...that's what I wanted when I was searching, but if you're interested in the best possible fuel mileage, some may not be willing to pay that much purchase price for a compact car. Who knows??? 

I agree with many posts that say GM should do more advertisements highlighting the CTD. I understand that most dealerships are experiencing pretty much a slow down.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> After my previous post, I checked the major dealerships that I know of and CTD inventory was pretty slim. The largest dealership in Memphis had 4 and they were all highly optioned and well over $28K...that's what I wanted when I was searching, but if you're interested in the best possible fuel mileage, some may not be willing to pay that much purchase price for a compact car. Who knows???
> 
> I agree with many posts that say GM should do more advertisements highlighting the CTD. I understand that most dealerships are experiencing pretty much a slow down.


Yeah or if you're interested in economy you might buy it too. Hence the "statement" car label. I bought mine for both "enthusiast" and "statement" purposes. Showing you can have your cake and eat it too for just a little bit more money I know I won't miss. A premium product for the discerning buyer with more disposable income then average.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Remember that the rollout was based on markets where GM thought diesel would sell well (mostly urban areas) so yes there will be some dealers still sitting on lot loungers from last summer, and some that have never seen a CTD. 

I'm keeping an eye on my dealer's stock, just curious how long it'll take them to get another. They were not the only dealer in the Cincinatti area with a CTD but they had one pretty close to bare bones optionless, which I bought. They told me they had one prior one and sold it before I got mine.

CTDs are not hard to find in North Carolina, but I went 500 miles to get one in a color I liked, that was a recent shipment, and no options. I rationaled that a 500 mile highway burn-in was probably good for the motor anyway, and it gave me a few days to acclimate to the car before driving it around in city conditions.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Yeah or if you're interested in economy you might buy it too. Hence the "statement" car label. I bought mine for both "enthusiast" and "statement" purposes. Showing you can have your cake and eat it too for just a little bit more money I know I won't miss. A premium product for the discerning buyer with more disposable income then average.


You both confirmed and reaffirmed GM's marketing is spot on. According to their CTD Salesperson Reference Guide and Ordering Workbook, the target customer has the following traits:

"Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel will appeal to a driving enthusiast seeking a fuel-efficient car. Compared to a typical Cruze customer, a Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel customer is older, more educated, wealthier, and more likely to be male.

Who They Are:
Mean age: 55
60% male
Median HHI: $105k
60% college graduates

What They Want:
Performance (torque)
Increased fuel economy
Lower emissions
Durability and low maintenance costs

How They Live:
They drive many highway miles
They march to the beat of their own drum
They feel strongly about the benefits of diesel
They skew toward enthusiast in attitude"


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> Remember that the rollout was based on markets where GM thought diesel would sell well (mostly urban areas) so yes there will be some dealers still sitting on lot loungers from last summer, and some that have never seen a CTD...


^True. The rollout was directly connected to where the VW Jetta TDI sold well...Seattle, Portland, Sacramento, Salt Lake City, Denver, Dallas, Houston, St. Louis, Milwaukee, Atlanta, Baltimore, Washington D.C., and Boston.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> You both confirmed and reaffirmed GM's marketing is spot on. According to their CTD Salesperson Reference Guide and Ordering Workbook, the target customer has the following traits:
> 
> "Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel will appeal to a driving enthusiast seeking a fuel-efficient car. Compared to a typical Cruze customer, a Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel customer is older, more educated, wealthier, and more likely to be male.
> 
> ...


Very interesting! I tick a few of those boxes lol


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I knew exactly what their target buyer was and Im dead nuts on. Below is me and what I read GM was targeting.

Younger male (29)
first diesel personal vehicle
higher then avg. income
looking for something different

and if it's not apparent over 400 posts march to beat of my own drum lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I got out of college last year, now I'm a second year electrician and 24 years old. I love making a game out of fuel economy so I fit in the target buyer very well


----------



## tromboneman (Mar 4, 2014)

This is the first I heard of needing to reduce my oil. I bought my car last Thursday. Seems like an important fact.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

tromboneman said:


> This is the first I heard of needing to reduce my oil. I bought my car last Thursday. Seems like an important fact.


Reduce your oil? Could you clarify? I'm not sure I'm following you.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> I got out of college last year, now I'm a second year electrician and 24 years old. I love making a game out of fuel economy so I fit in the target buyer very well


I am 24 also. I just have a thing for diesel vehicles and chevy's.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tromboneman said:


> This is the first I heard of needing to reduce my oil. I bought my car last Thursday. Seems like an important fact.


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I also am a close match for the GM market profile. Well done GM. I drove, and enjoyed, a Mercedes diesel for 20 years. My CTD provides a similar driving experience, just better. I found the biodiesel comments interesting. I try to be green but will not use it because of the warnings in the CTD owners manual.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jalaner said:


> I also am a close match for the GM market profile. Well done GM. I drove, and enjoyed, a Mercedes diesel for 20 years. My CTD provides a similar driving experience, just better. I found the biodiesel comments interesting. I try to be green but will not use it because of the warnings in the CTD owners manual.


I, too, have had Mercedes diesels of varying vintages and I also find the Cruze to be a very enjoyable driving experience.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> You both confirmed and reaffirmed GM's marketing is spot on. According to their CTD Salesperson Reference Guide and Ordering Workbook, the target customer has the following traits:
> 
> "Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel will appeal to a driving enthusiast seeking a fuel-efficient car. Compared to a typical Cruze customer, a Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel customer is older, more educated, wealthier, and more likely to be male.
> 
> ...


Wow, it is shocking how many if those fit my profile. 

As as far as marching to the beat of their own drum goes, one of my good friends tells me to "embrace your inner weirdness."


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm surprised that the demographics are only 60% male. I'd have guessed 90%.

And yeah, I come pretty close to punching all the other boxes too.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's probably why diesel based auto boards and enthusiast boards in general can get so feisty, we're all right, you're all wrong! LOL


----------

